# Footwear for Hawaii flats



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

if you are going to be wading a lot the booties will likely let you down. The Simms flats sneakers are perfect for all day and multi day wading. Much more supportive than the booties.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

I noticed their zip up booties too, but they look a little unsupportive and like the coral may have their way with them


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

they work best for when you are mostly bare foot in a boat but need to jump out quickly for a brief walk.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

also I think the xtratuf deck boot - would be a disaster fro wading of hours... but have zero experience.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I had the zip up Simms booties in the Caribbean, I fished about 25 days on them and the coral had worn the soles completely off. They were really comfortable. Also they were only like 70 bucks.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Heat_PCB said:


> I noticed their zip up booties too, but they look a little unsupportive and like the coral may have their way with them


I did a full day on those Oahu pancake flats back in 2016 and the Zippits held up fine. So likely depends on how much use and for how long you anticipate being there.

Awesome place for bonefish but very tidal dependent. I got my bones on the incoming as they moved up onto the flat from the deeper water.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

This trip will just be a few days of fishing, but hoping to be able to fish it once a month or so with work travel, something that will hold up over time would be good...would you have concerns with the zip ups?

Thanks for the quick tip on tides...this'll be a DIY adventure, never fished for bones


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I would strongly suggest hooking up with someone like Jesse Cheape there on Oahu for at least one guided trip.

Spend a day with him and you'll learn alot about what to look for and how to present the fly.

He walked the flat with me and even chased down a few fish that tried to wrap me around coral en route to the drop off to deeper water. 

https://www.hitidefishing.com/


----------



## Tyler Reff (May 26, 2020)

I live on oahu, simms intruder salt boot or simms flats sneakers and a pair of wading socks! Message me if you want and I can answer any questions and could get you out on some other flats


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 14, 2014)

Patagonia Marlwalkers with Sealskinz socks and Orvis neoprene gaiters have served me well hunting fish in the Pacific. They’re extremely comfortable, offer excellent foot protection walking over some nasty stuff to access flats and keep your feet protected from sharps on the flats. Gaiters keep a majority of the debris out. Don’t skimp.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Two things: On the footwear: I really like my Simms Flats boots. Wore them for 5 days in Bahamas and so much better than the booties I use to use. Still barefoot it when I can and flats permit-slide step unless I KNOW it's safe. Guides: Chris Asaro. Is on Oahu. He was my salt guru when he lived in Keys. He has worked in Oahu for past 15 years. You wont go wrong.


----------



## mac (Jul 24, 2017)

I have the orvis zip up booties and they are really not for walking, more like you want to hop out of the boat for a minute and not worry about shredding your feet on something. Sand gets in them and will rub the skin off your feet, real fun!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Whatever it takes.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

mac said:


> I have the orvis zip up booties and they are really not for walking, more like you want to hop out of the boat for a minute and not worry about shredding your feet on something. Sand gets in them and will rub the skin off your feet, real fun!


Wearing some wool or synthetic socks inside your boot or booties will help a lot with sand and grit. No cotton.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Man I wish I would have fished a couple mournings when I was in Hawaii, but being a honeymooning idiot I didn’t fish at all. Still kicking myself for that one.

To the boots. I wear the Simms flats sneakers and they have held up great to walking on all the shell around here. Maybe not equal to what you’ll see in Hawaii but it’s still brutal on shoes when your on it a lot.

For Colorado they will “work.” The soles are a little hard for wadding faster moving water IMHO. If you’re a semi-strong wadder in current you should be fine though. I do find myself sliding occasionally but I don’t consider myself that great of a swift water wadder. I just don’t do it enough to gain any real confidence in quicker water. 

They make excellent back country wadding boots. Super comfortable when you will be walking onto sports or wadding for that matter, for a while.


While I haven’t worn them; I hear good things about Korkers. That may be an option if you’re looking for a “double duty” wadding boot. I’d probably bring an extra set of soles just in case the coral absolutely spreads them.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

By any chance are you going to be fishing the flats on the Airforce property adjacent to the Pearl Harbor Channel?


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I noticed that the Orvis Andros stalker is currently on sale in their annual tent sale.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Man I wish I would have fished a couple mournings when I was in Hawaii, but being a honeymooning idiot I didn’t fish at all. Still kicking myself for that one.
> 
> To the boots. I wear the Simms flats sneakers and they have held up great to walking on all the shell around here. Maybe not equal to what you’ll see in Hawaii but it’s still brutal on shoes when your on it a lot.
> 
> ...


I would be super cautious about the sims flats sneakers - actually I would never do it. I love mine in the salt but the importance of safe traction especially when


MatthewAbbott said:


> Man I wish I would have fished a couple mournings when I was in Hawaii, but being a honeymooning idiot I didn’t fish at all. Still kicking myself for that one.
> 
> To the boots. I wear the Simms flats sneakers and they have held up great to walking on all the shell around here. Maybe not equal to what you’ll see in Hawaii but it’s still brutal on shoes when your on it a lot.
> 
> ...



As I've gotten older I've become much more careful wading. I love my flats sneakers for the flats but never in a million years would I recommend them for stream wading - wading on freestones or slick granet or fast moving water all a recipe for disaster. For Colorado (or any fresh water) I'd only recommend proper wading shoes/boots. I certainly survived wet wading in converse Allstars as a kid - but that wouldn't recommend it for any real wading. 

Also a note on korkers. The Klingon soles that the come with should NOT be used in the water. The ones with studs are fine but the standard are dangerous - check out the reviews on their own site. Scary slippery when wet. Many of their soles are fine - just not the standard ones.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

If you want something light, comfortable and dries fast then this is the ticket. 





https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/so...-Fishing||71700000050238199|58700004916746674


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Korkers are a joke is you fish a lot.

I bought a lower end pair when I moved to Montana about 10 years ago. At that time I had lots of free time and fished a lot and hiked along streams and rivers a good bit while using them hence the interchangeable soles made sense. 

After about 20-30 Days of use the toe box on the korkers came undone and they fell apart. I emailed them and they took care of me by upgrading me to another one of their higher quality more guide type boots for a small fee.

Again within another 30 days the boot was trashed again. They again upgraded me to their highest level boots which again failed. At this point I was getting close to leaving Montana and coming back to the saltwater so I didn’t worry about replacing them. 

As an FYI after about a year or so the sole latch on the back of the sole will snap off making them much harder to change out.

The ability to go from felt to studs, to rubber only was great and with some boot changes to make them last longer they could be a good option again. The vibram rubber only soles wear out very quickly if used while hiking dry land.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have tried a lot of wading boots and most of them run so narrow they pinch my feet. Most of the zip up ones like what BPS sells are junk, no support and they fall apart. I bought a pair of Shimano wading boats and they are great, a pretty good support and built tough for saltwater. http://fish.shimano.com/content/fis...Shimano_Product_Page.P-FLATS_WADING_BOOT.html


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Man I wish I would have fished a couple mournings when I was in Hawaii, but being a honeymooning idiot I didn’t fish at all. Still kicking myself for that one.
> 
> To the boots. I wear the Simms flats sneakers and they have held up great to walking on all the shell around here. Maybe not equal to what you’ll see in Hawaii but it’s still brutal on shoes when your on it a lot.
> 
> ...


Great points, yeah. Not sure what's up with my Simms freestone boots, but even with studs, I have found myself eating it more than once this spring (the new weeds/algae are killer), but even prior to that, these boots were slick on freestones like the Ark. Will steer clear of the flats boots for stream wading...picked up some gravel guards and neoprene socks for my freestones, as wet wading season is here...temps in the 80s on the front range this week.

I like the idea of those flats sneakers for summer here though, seem light enough go throw in my pack and hike the high country lakes, barefoot is no fun and I'm not about to dunk my hunting/hiking boots, they'll weigh 5lbs each if they get submerged


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Steve_Mevers said:


> By any chance are you going to be fishing the flats on the Airforce property adjacent to the Pearl Harbor Channel?


That is the plan...at least one day...I've got a few other spots picked out as well but hickam is just quick and easy, close to where we'll be staying


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Heat_PCB said:


> That is the plan...at least one day...I've got a few other spots picked out as well but hickam is just quick and easy, close to where we'll be staying


I fished that for a few days and saw a lot of fish tailing in super shallow water, but there was like a green algae that keep fouling the fly. I finally found a bunch of big, big fish coming in right over the hump that drops into the Pearl Harbor channel, they were coming across that shallow water and dropping into a trough that was shell bottom and about 4' deep. First cast spooked a fish that was over 12lbs, second cast caught one about 10+. The area is just to the left of the little island out in front of the parking area and right on the PH channel. Caught the fish on a crazy charlie fly. Be ready, they run straight back to the channel and you got to stop them before they go over the hump.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I fished that for a few days and saw a lot of fish tailing in super shallow water, but there was like a green algae that keep fouling the fly. I finally found a bunch of big, big fish coming in right over the hump that drops into the Pearl Harbor channel, they were coming across that shallow water and dropping into a trough that was shell bottom and about 4' deep. First cast spooked a fish that was over 12lbs, second cast caught one about 10+. The area is just to the left of the little island out in front of the parking area and right on the PH channel. Caught the fish on a crazy charlie fly. Be ready, they run straight back to the channel and you got to stop them before they go over the hump.


Thanks for the gouge!


----------



## VTWolverine (Apr 13, 2020)

If you haven't already bought something, I would recommend the NRS Backwater with felt soles:





NRS Backwater Felt-Sole Wetshoes


Previous Model: The NRS Backwater Felt-Sole Wetshoe is purpose-built for anglers wading and fishing rocky bottom streams for unmatched traction.



www.nrs.com





The lava rock is extremely slick when wet, anything rubber will not offer sufficient traction and the surf is seriously dangerous on the islands. If you are only going to be on shallow sandy flats with occasional coral, then rubber flats boots are ok but if you ever need to rock scramble to get somewhere, felt is the only thing that will grip.


----------

